# Fishing the BEACH



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello Guys yea I'm from the Show Me State but from some of the post I've read I now you guys canTell me.I've didfishing in pensacola before and have a charter booked in july. I'm thinking about trying fishing off the beach when we are at the condo.Isthe Beach open to fishing anywhere or is parts of it private and don't allow fishing,and is it aflorida law that you must use circle hooks. Thats the only 2 stupid questions I have for now THANKS


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

You can fish anywhere - circle hooks are only the law if you are reef fishing out deep. In shore, you can throw whatever you want.


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info this is a Dam good web-site for fishing in the area


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Orangebeach28 (6/6/2009)*You can fish anywhere - circle hooks are only the law if you are reef fishing out deep. In shore, you can throw whatever you want.


Each condo has different rules...I've been told by condo staffto stop fishing due to swimmers didnt have sense enough to move away from me while I fished.....40 miles of free beach and they want to swim on top of my line.


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

Glad you like the site MO.





I wish that some of the swimmers could see some of the creatures that they are sometimes swimming with. It would keep a lot of them from going out past the sand bars where they are in the most danger of a shark encounter.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dwmeyer98 (6/6/2009)*Glad you like the site MO.
> 
> 
> I wish that some of the swimmers could see some of the creatures that they are sometimes swimming with. It would keep a lot of them from going out past the sand bars where they are in the most danger of a shark encounter.


I heard that...Theres some monsters out there.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

That's absolutely true. I will not let my daughter (4) swim past 5 in the PM. It's just to damn dangerous. If you fly over that beach, it's covered up in sharks!


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't know it was that bad with sharks, but when we was there in 2006 a guy had walked by us on the beach I was swimming he walked on down the beach and came back by us.I ask him whatgoing on down there a couple 100yds he said there was 3 sharks.Then he told me they was by me when he walked by the 1st time and that really opened my eye's he said they was only 3 or 4 ft. long,so I just set on the beach and had fewCOLD ONES


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

How many people go swimming from june-august and how many people get attacked?

maybe 1-2 a year in all of Florida. Thats alot of beach, people and sharks and very few encounters.

The water is extremely safe from fear mongering maneating monstersunless you go swimming in rip currents, now thats dangerous.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the PFF Missouri. I hope you dohave a good time here in July.

Hopefully I'll be headed your way in the fall to do some archery hunting.


----------



## Missouri (Jun 6, 2009)

Where about in Missouri there's some BIG BUCKS RULING THE WOODS IN MO.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure yet. I'm going with a couple of friends and we'll be hunting public land. As soon as I find out I'll be sure to let you know.


----------

